# Why do some threads disappear?



## Tripel (Mar 23, 2009)

How and why do threads get deleted? They don't even disappear from the forum, they disappear from my statistics, as if I never posted to it.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah. My melon thread just vanished. Those were some cool pics, I thought.

Theognome


----------



## uberkermit (Mar 23, 2009)

I think that threads are sometimes removed at the discretion of the mods - particularly if they contain material that is in some way contrary to forum policy/rules.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 23, 2009)

Sometimes threads get deleted because of inappropriate innuendo, inappropriate topics, or because they might contain such things and require further review.

Standard operating procedure.


----------

